# C2



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

Has C2 fallen off the map for the 2.5? Also whos new and upcoming for the 2.5 engine? Been outta the Vortex awhile, but finally got some money to Turbo the 2.5. Thanks :beer:


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Have you called C2? They haven't gone anywhere.


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nope haven't called them yet, just seemed like 5 months ago they had a bunch of new projects lined up, but still from what I have and hear they still make great stuff. Was just wondering as to whether they have anything new still in store and what other companies were coming along


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm literally in the process of my C2 turbo right now, lol. They are still around and they pretty much always answer the phone, so give them a call!!!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you end up buying the C2 kit or are you still doing custom with C2 manifold?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

pennsydubbin said:


> Did you end up buying the C2 kit or are you still doing custom with C2 manifold?


I'm still going with a custom setup. On with a c2 stage1 to start, then once I get that battery outta the way and the Intercooler setup, all hell should break loose. Doing it all one part at a time!


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

*battery move*

Why are you moving the battery, and to where, curious. thanks


----------



## lowandslow-20v (Aug 21, 2010)

Dantoweed60 said:


> Why are you moving the battery, and to where, curious. thanks


he is relocating it to the trunk to free up some space in the engine bay..also give a little better weight distribution.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't want to say anything too early, but Eurojet has been working on a turbo kit for the 2.5L for quite some time now. They haven't released any pics or info regarding their progress but if you call them with some questions, you'll have some answers by the time you get off the phone. From what they tell me they are just finializing things and they are alot further along than most people would think. Also, I believe Unitronic is gonna make specific files for EJ's hardware just like they did for their EJ400 FSI turbo kit. I'm not bad mouthing C2 at all here, I am just a big Eurojet fan and I personally believe their kit will be much better value (more HP/TQ for less $$$$). Not to mention they focus alot on the sexiness of their products :beer:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Whenever I call or email eurojet i can never get anything out of them about the kit


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Dantoweed60 said:


> Why are you moving the battery, and to where, curious. thanks


I'm not moving it for weight distribution, I'm moving it to make space for the water-air IC. the distribution is just a perk. 

I'm gonna ride out the c2 tune and see how I like it... I may work with either them or Unitronic for the Intercooled setup. I really want to sit at 300 to the wheels, so whoever will work with me to get there, that's where I'll go. Also, I wonder if Uni will incorporate an SAI delete... that thing is a PAIN IN THE BUTT. It's not so much the system itself, just the routing of the lines is clutter city.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

C2 is around more then ever.
they have full time IN-house tech and software guy as well as chris is there all the time, just give them a ring!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> C2 is around more then ever.
> they have full time IN-house tech and software guy as well as chris is there all the time, just give them a ring!


No joke, Chris always answers the phone when I call. It's really good stuff. I need to get with the new tech soon, I'm trying to push it a little further...


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well im emailing Jeff from UM right now for some more details of software... but my turbo build wont start till May 2011, so ill see what happens between now and then. I have the EJ Headers right now with C2 software and its a pretty nice combo. :thumbup:


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> C2 is around more then ever.
> they have full time IN-house tech and software guy as well as chris is there all the time, just give them a ring!


Yes. Potter is an amazing software engineer. He whipped up a custom tune for me in no time.


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

air/water ic is more efficient based on size of the ic units, but isn't the cooling capability limited to operating temp of the engine. the 2.5 temp is 190, correct?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

ENRGZR said:


> Yes. Potter is an amazing software engineer. He whipped up a custom tune for me in no time.


 No joke. The tune I got from them for the turbo is AMAZING. I've got 1200 retarded happy miles on the car so far.... I have to catch up on my thread tomorrow.



Dantoweed60 said:


> air/water ic is more efficient based on size of the ic units, but isn't the cooling capability limited to operating temp of the engine. the 2.5 temp is 190, correct?


Larger units come with their own radiator/pump system :thumbup:


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

, this has me intersted, so what components are you going to use, and where will you put the radiator? what about using the air condition system? 
i didn't use my ac once this past year.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

AWIC never using engine coolant or ac. they have a water tank, pump and rad on it's own.


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

what about in winter, don't use it for 4 moths while the temps hit below freezing?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

Gunbunny08 said:


> I don't want to say anything too early, but Eurojet has been working on a turbo kit for the 2.5L for quite some time now. They haven't released any pics or info regarding their progress but if you call them with some questions, you'll have some answers by the time you get off the phone. From what they tell me they are just finializing things and they are alot further along than most people would think. Also, I believe Unitronic is gonna make specific files for EJ's hardware just like they did for their EJ400 FSI turbo kit. I'm not bad mouthing C2 at all here, I am just a big Eurojet fan and I personally believe their kit will be much better value (more HP/TQ for less $$$$). Not to mention they focus alot on the sexiness of their products :beer:


 All I can say about turbo kits for the 2.5 is that there is *only one* full kit being sold by anyone. That is the C2 turbo kit. There has been a lot of *this company has a better one, that company is gonna put one out next month and this company has better parts my custom one is being designed by a turbo specialist!*. I haven't seen any yet! Come on guys, where are all these kits at? All I know is I have had the C2 kit since just about the beginning. I still don't see anyone else's kit available. So,,,,,in the words of my great grandmother. Don't count your chickens til the eggs hatch!:laugh:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

darkk said:


> All I can say about turbo kits for the 2.5 is that there is *only one* full kit being sold by anyone. That is the C2 turbo kit. There has been a lot of *this company has a better one, that company is gonna put one out next month and this company has better parts my custom one is being designed by a turbo specialist!*. I haven't seen any yet! Come on guys, where are all these kits at? All I know is I have had the C2 kit since just about the beginning. I still don't see anyone else's kit available. So,,,,,in the words of my great grandmother. Don't count your chickens til the eggs hatch!:laugh:


x2. I'm super.... SUPER satisfied with my C2 kit and Chris from C2... Been very supportive/helpful/etc and tomorrow I'll be talking with Ryan (C2's in-house tuner) for some tweaks/more fun! I'll have to do a writeup soon... It's been so worth it, I haven't been this happy with my can since I've bought it.


----------

